# Getting all the milk out



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I have 2 FF ND, Blondie and Snickers. Blondie still has her doelings on her, so if I leave some milk by accident, they clean up for me. 

Snickers, though, only has me. She finally decided to let down for me once she had felt engorged for the second time, and I now know what an empty udder feels like, i think. Truly flabby and floppy. I'll milk her until her teats are flat and udder flabby. Then, I'll bump her, and there's more milk! Not tons, but 5 full squirts on each side at least, sometimes more. This repeats like 5 times. There is less each time, but still more milk. I'm afraid I'll leave enough in there that she'll start to dry up. I'm a novice at this, and don't know anyone nearby to mentor me. I've heard of people milking out a doe in 5 minutes, and how this is possible escapes me. It takes me forever, and her orifices are huge, but her teats are small.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Are you milking once or twice a day? I don’t think it will hurt her to leave a little bit of milk in each teat. I know that with cows, you can leave some milk in, that their body will absorb it and the milk yield will lessen by that much.

After I am done milking each of my does, I massage or “bump” (kind of imitating a goat kid gently butting its mama while nursing) her udder to get the last few drops out. Then I strip her teats. 
All of my does have kids on them, but I try my best not to leave any milk for them since they are together all day and have plenty.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There are two schools of thought on milking the last little bit. We used to strip out as much as possible. Then spray the teat end. Then, the "officials" said that stripping all the milk out leaves the teats open to bacteria, you want to leave a little milk and spray the teat end. When you milk again, strip out 4 -5 squirts to discard. (That is the old milk full of bacteria). 

Since I milk commercially, I am continually trying to prevent any bad bacteria in the milk! I sure don't need mastitis either!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I am milking once a day. I've heard of people being quite successful doing once-a-day milkings. That's what works for my schedule, and we aren't trying to make money on it. Just having fun. 

Soooooo, leaving a little bit hasn't made yours slow down in production?

What do you mean by "stripping the teats"?

Do you only bump/massage them once after milking out then milk out whatever amount she let down?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It really varies with the doe how hard it is to empty them. Some does totally drain without having to bump, some will always give you a tiny bit more if you massage a little longer. Leaving some in the udder won't hurt.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I use a milking machine. After all the pre milking prep, the milker does its thing, I take off the inflations and kind of check the udder just to make sure it feels empty. I do not strip any more milk out. I spray with an approved teat dip (Fight Bac isn't approved, yet, for goats) and sent them back to their pens. 

Hand milking is a little different. You can take the time to bump, massage etc. But, unless the doe is not letting down for some reason, you don't need every last drop.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

I agree that you can always get a couple more squirts, but I don't think it is good or necessary. I massage/bump her udder a time or two after her milk basically stops and call it good. One of my does will hold onto milk as well. I think if they are relaxed it can help. I haven't really seen a pattern of when she lets it all down and when she doesn't. 

You will get faster at milking. By the way, I kept trying to get faster and ended up with tennis elbow and golfer's elbow in both arms! Apparently I was trying to hard.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Hand milking can be stressful to your arms and hands. My milking machine was the best investment I've ever made. That was back when I only had 4 does. (The good old days!). Carpel tunnel isn't fun, either! 

Make sure your milk stand and you are the correct height. You don't want to have to extend your arms straight, be comfortable milking.
Find a good milk stool. It really will help your arms!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Hahaha. (not laughing at you, laughing at myself) I had carpel tunnel syndrome before I ever started milking, and don't have a milk stand. I tie them to the fence, or the railing of my porch, plop myself on the ground next to them, and start milking. I must be a glutton for punishment or just really love my goats....

I am hoping to convert an old breast pump into a goat milker soon, so that my husband can milk them if I break my hand or something. I really enjoy hand-milking, though. It might be rough on my hands, but leaning against the side of my super warm goaties in winter while milking is so peaceful.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Make a milk stand! A few 2x4's and you will be amazed how much easier life is! From milking to giving shots to hoof trimming and even just taking photos! Lots of different plans on the good old Internet. If I can build one, anyone can! (Can you say crooked nails? ha ha) .


----------



## jhlh11 (Mar 7, 2017)

singinggoatgirl said:


> Hahaha. (not laughing at you, laughing at myself) I had carpel tunnel syndrome before I ever started milking, and don't have a milk stand. I tie them to the fence, or the railing of my porch, plop myself on the ground next to them, and start milking. I must be a glutton for punishment or just really love my goats....
> 
> I am hoping to convert an old breast pump into a goat milker soon, so that my husband can milk them if I break my hand or something. I really enjoy hand-milking, though. It might be rough on my hands, but leaning against the side of my super warm goaties in winter while milking is so peaceful.


Did you ever make the breast pump into a goat milker, if so how did it work?


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I haven't gotten around to it yet. At this point, it'll take a few months to find the pump. We just moved, and it's buried in a box somewhere.


----------



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok so if milking with a milk machine its ok to leave a little bit in the teat?
I have a mini lamancha doe that kidding 4 weeks ago. 
When milking a doe that has kids still feeding from the her do I milk her dry or leave some milk in her for the kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can leave some.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

bigz48877 said:


> Ok so if milking with a milk machine its ok to leave a little bit in the teat?
> I have a mini lamancha doe that kidding 4 weeks ago.
> When milking a doe that has kids still feeding from the her do I milk her dry or leave some milk in her for the kids?


I always milk them dry, no matter how old the kid is (as long as the kid is healthy, of course). The kids get to be with their mamas all day, so they get plenty of milk. And, because the doe is empty, the kids keep nursing and trying to get milk and it prompts her to make more.


----------

